# Similar to Morning Glory Vines



## Haven

Can someone help me ID this vine without a pic?

My father has it growing in his yard and has been trying to figure it out. Looks just like the invasive morning glory vine with the heart shaped leaves, only the leaves on this vine are heart shaped and elongated - like longer more narrow hearts.

I have been keeping an eye out for it and discovered that it is also growing on my property all along the woods edge trying to choke out other plants and brambles, so I am convinced it is another invasive "weed" vine. Not sure if it flowers.

This is in Ohio. Any info on the name of a plant to look up in Google is appreciated so I can pass the info onto him.


----------



## bee

thorny or not? color of vines and leaves?

Cinnamon vine has no thorns and Greenbriar has lots!


----------



## where I want to

Try bindweed. If it is, I once asked a county ag agent how to get rid of it- He said move.


----------



## thesedays

where I want to said:


> Try bindweed. If it is, I once asked a county ag agent how to get rid of it- He said move.


:lookout:

If you can get to it before it seeds, you can reduce its prevalence but because it also spreads through underground suckers, you can't eliminate it. The seed pods look like that of the milkweed.


----------



## offthegrid

Bindweed. Hate it! It does flower like morning glory, white flowers and not as pretty. But it is very invasive and will take over a garden in days. Watch your cucumbers & tomatoes as they tend to vine together, and then when you try to pull the bindweed out you sever parts of your veggie plants. Best to be vigilant and pull them out when they are small.


----------



## Haven

Thank you. I looked up bindweed and that is it. I guess he needs to buy some round up.

I just found a piece of it in the middle of my grass coming up where last years garden was planted. Ugg.


----------



## Windy in Kansas

There are a number of weeds that are often mistaken for field bindweed.

This site shows each of them. http://jngardens.com/ViningPlants.aspx

In most places field bindweed has been declared a noxious weed and control attempts are mandated, often with cost sharing being offered.


----------



## Haven

Thanks Windy. That site has some good images of the flowers, which should help.


----------



## mountainwmn

At the dermatologist office I saw a drawing of something similar that was listed as an irritant like poison ivy. Don't remember what it was called.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

We've never gotten much control of bindweed using roundup. Here's the advice (besides moving) that I was told:

Never try to dig it out - each section of broken root forms new plants.
Never let the flowers appear (same thing for oxyalis - watch for the flower buds and get them quick) - it seeds itself like mad. If you have it you will probably always have it.
Denying the plants their leaves will eventually kill the roots.

So control, not eradication, is the goal - it's tough. I always find it working up in my non-grafted roses. Talk about pain...

Here's a PMG that covers herbicides, HOWEVER - it also says "Field bindweed is one of the most persistent and difficult-to-control weeds in ornamentals, orchard and vine crops, and field crops. It has a vigorous root and rhizome system that makes it almost impossible to control with cultivation. Its seed has a long dormancy and may last in soil for up to 60 years. It has a climbing habit that allows the plant to grow through mulches. Field bindweed is also very drought tolerant and once established is almost impossible to control with herbicides." http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7462.html


----------

